# Dubbel-review : Tissot heritage visodate en Seiko ssc081p1 .



## Inca Bloc

Hoi WUSies,
even een kort voorwoord :
Ik heb deze horloges lang genoeg, voldoende gedragen én ervaringen er mee opgedaan, om er een review over te schrijven. 
Ik doe dit in Kaliber2010, en niet in de "review"-topic, omdat ik liever in het Nederlands schrijf ipv in het Engels.

1)
*Tissot heritage visodate
*Besteld bij "bastard" ,na enkele foto's gezien te hebben. Na enkele weken was het zo ver, het klokje kwam aan. Het éérste wat me opviel tijdens het "unboxen" was dat het horloge kleiner lijkt dan de 40mm die Tissot opgeeft. Dit komt omdat het horloge naar beneden toe breder wordt, Tissot meet op het breedste punt van de kast. Als je het horloge draagt, lijkt het een 36mm (wat het in feite "visueel" ook is).









Ook vond ik hem erg licht aanvoelen, net niet fragiel. Ondanks een polsomtrek van 18 cm, moest ik het originele bandje, op het op één na grootste gaatje dragen. Dat ergerde mij, omdat de band dan niet onder de twee "lusjes" past. Ook het nepcroco bandje was niet mijn smaak, en begon overigens al na 3 dagen (non-stop, 24/24) onaangenaam te ruiken. Verder vond ik dat het bandje te "opa-achtig" overkwam als je bv in "jeans" of vrijetijdskledij gekleed gaat. Dat bandje werd dus vervangen door een sportiever, geperforeerd exemplaar, mét behoud van de originele vlindersluiting. Ik heb het horloge een maand getest op accuratie, en dat is perfect, ttz, 3 seconden op 1 maand! aangezien ik het uurwerk niet dagelijks draag, én, niet in een watchwinder bewaar, moet ik telkens ik het wil dragen de datum juist zetten, en heb éénmaal "vast" gezeten. Pinnetje paar keer in en uit getrokken en het probleem was weg, maar is toch het vermelden waard. Ook vind ik dat het mechanisme hoorbaar(der) is dan bv bij mijn Rolexen of Cuervo y Sobrinos het geval was. Verder is dit uurwerk zeker een aanrader als "instapmodel" in de horloge(freak)wereld. Als "daily beater lijkt hij (voor mij) niet geschikt, omdat hij me toch wat fragiel lijkt (krasgevoeligheid kast etc).














Leuk is dat je een speciale box krijgt met 2 boekjes erbij, eentje over de geschiedenis en het ontstaan van het merk, en het ander is een mooie modellencatalogus.















2
*Seiko ssc081p1
*
Even een open deur intrappen : wààrom die cijfer-en-lettercombinaties bij de Jappen,voor een type, ipv een "naam"?
Deze Seiko werd gekocht (ook weer bij "bastard") als daily beater, en heeft van mij een échte Seikonist (of hoe noem je zo iemand?) gemaakt. Gekocht voor peanuts. Het originele bandje is "rubbish", de kleur is een soort cognac-kleur, maar lijkt vooral hééééééél goedkoop! Ook was hij te groot of té klein, maar NOOIT comfortabel of perfect passend.

(originele bandje Seiko)















De oplossing was erg simpel, een zulustrap in "James Bond"-kleuren. Draagt perfect, daily beater. Sauna, klimmen, stof, trilboor......Deze Seiko geeft me de indruk ONVERWOESTBAAR te zijn. Ook leuk is de "solar" power.Blijft dus àltijd lopen. Had NOOIT gekund voor mij vroeger, echter, im(huidige)o,zijn "electronische" uurwerken zwààr onderschat! Bij aankoop op de seconde juist gezet, en hij loopt na maanden nog stééds op de seconde juist. Enig nadeel (voor zover het er al één is) is dat de knop van het "kompas" wel érg soepel draait, zodat je àltijd een bewogen binnenring hebt. Verder kan ik kort zijn, één van mijn béste klokjes ooit. Mensen die mijn posts volgen weten dat ik sinds dit klokje nog enkele Seiko's heb bijgekocht. Seiko, kopen is Seiko fan for life!














Mvg


----------



## JohnGo

Hey Inca Bloc

Die Tissot Heritage is een mooie klok, doet me een beetje denken aan die Seiko SARB 'Cocktail Time' horloges. Van die verpakking en wat er allemaal bijsteekt, daar kan Seiko nog iets van leren me dunkt.

Je ssc081 mag er ook zijn, dialbecijfering doet een beetje aan Panerai denken, heel smaakvol. Ik heb al vele goede dingen gehoord en gelezen over de solar-reeks. Alhoewel het in feite ook niet echt mijn ding is overweeg ik toch de aanschaf van een solar alleen al voor het gebruiksgemak zoals je ook aanhaalt.

Grtz


----------



## Inca Bloc

John Govaert said:


> Hey Inca Bloc
> 
> Van die verpakking en wat er allemaal bijsteekt, daar kan Seiko nog iets van leren me dunkt.
> 
> Je ssc081 mag er ook zijn, dialbecijfering doet een beetje aan Panerai denken, heel smaakvol. Ik heb al vele goede dingen gehoord en gelezen over de solar-reeks. Alhoewel het in feite ook niet echt mijn ding is overweeg ik toch de aanschaf van een solar alleen al voor het gebruiksgemak zoals je ook aanhaalt.
> 
> Grtz


lees deze topic maar eens : https://www.watchuseek.com/f428/wil...van-de-doos-verhaal-fotoreportage-970764.html
en over die solar, als je zo iets overweegt kijk eens voor een citizen Skyhawk, die zijn ook nog eens radiogestuurd. Om die reden kocht ik me de Seiko sast100G. Eerlijk is eerlijk, ik denk wel dat de sast100g vooral in zijn open doosje blijft (limited).
Skyhawk :








mvg


----------



## JohnGo

Lol, om je te bescheuren hoe ze die SAST100G presenteren aan de kopers... Kintaro Hattori zou zich omdraaien in z'n graf moest hij dat kartonnen omhulsel zien. Ik weet ook dat je een horloge niet om z'n doos koopt maar ze mogen toch een beetje meer moeite doen in die prijsklasse. De Skyhawk en Nighthawk modellen vind ik de max (overlaatst bijna de Blue Angels gekocht) maar ik maak me zorgen over het feit dat het toch heel wat horloge is voor mijn smalle pols, alhoewel de Seiko Baby Tuna's 45mm niet misstaan maar echt veel groter mag het niet worden helaas anders ziet dat er belachelijk uit bij mij :-(.


----------



## Inca Bloc

John Govaert said:


> Lol, om je te bescheuren hoe ze die SAST100G presenteren aan de kopers... Kintaro Hattori zou zich omdraaien in z'n graf moest hij dat kartonnen omhulsel zien. Ik weet ook dat je een horloge niet om z'n doos koopt maar ze mogen toch een beetje meer moeite doen in die prijsklasse. De Skyhawk en Nighthawk modellen vind ik de max (overlaatst bijna de Blue Angels gekocht) maar ik maak me zorgen over het feit dat het toch heel wat horloge is voor mijn smalle pols, alhoewel de Seiko Baby Tuna's 45mm niet misstaan maar echt veel groter mag het niet worden helaas anders ziet dat er belachelijk uit bij mij :-(.


 die astron werd mooi gepresenteerd, de topic-box was een Ananta van 5k 








dit is de verpakking van mijn astron sast100G :


----------



## Inca Bloc

John Govaert said:


> Lol, om je te bescheuren hoe ze die SAST100G presenteren aan de kopers... Kintaro Hattori zou zich omdraaien in z'n graf moest hij dat kartonnen omhulsel zien. Ik weet ook dat je een horloge niet om z'n doos koopt maar ze mogen toch een beetje meer moeite doen in die prijsklasse. De Skyhawk en Nighthawk modellen vind ik de max (overlaatst bijna de Blue Angels gekocht) maar ik maak me zorgen over het feit dat het toch heel wat horloge is voor mijn smalle pols, alhoewel de Seiko Baby Tuna's 45mm niet misstaan maar echt veel groter mag het niet worden helaas anders ziet dat er belachelijk uit bij mij :-(.


mss enkele tip's?:
Citizen ProMaster Land CB0021-06E | Citizen HorlogesCitizen Horloges
Citizen Elegance Heren CB0010-02E | Citizen HorlogesCitizen Horloges
deze 2 zijn niet zo groot en erg mooi imo.....


----------



## Inca Bloc

John Govaert said:


> De Skyhawk en Nighthawk modellen vind ik de max (overlaatst bijna de Blue Angels gekocht) maar ik maak me zorgen over het feit dat het toch heel wat horloge is voor mijn smalle pols.


een nylon nato of zulu strap biedt je mss uitkomst?


----------



## JohnGo

Inca Bloc said:


> een nylon nato of zulu strap biedt je mss uitkomst?


Ik heb geen ervaring met nato's of zulus Inca, bedoel je dan dat het horloge door de nylon strap iets dichter rond (ahum voor) de pols komt te liggen?

Ps heb idd de Ananta en de Astron Hattori door elkaar gemangeld...


----------



## Inca Bloc

John Govaert said:


> Ik heb geen ervaring met nato's of zulus Inca, bedoel je dan dat het horloge door de nylon strap iets dichter rond (ahum voor) de pols komt te liggen?
> 
> Ps heb idd de Ananta en de Astron Hattori door elkaar gemangeld...


 Imo lijkt een zulu/nato altijd strakker dan een stalen of rubber band. Het horloge lijkt niet meer zo reusachtig dan.....


----------



## Inca Bloc

Inca Bloc said:


> Imo lijkt een zulu/nato altijd strakker dan een stalen of rubber band. Het horloge lijkt niet meer zo reusachtig dan.....


oordeel zelf : 
Met Zuluband








originele band








tip : http://www.horlogebanden.com/NATO-ZULU-c-282.html


----------



## mevanginkel

Hallo Inca Bloc,

Na lang geen horloge te hebben gedragen en een zoektocht te zijn gestart naar een nieuw horloge ben ik via aanbiedingssites met diverse plakmerken toch uitgekomen bij Citizen en Seiko. Beide merken lijken mij een goede prijs-kwaliteit te bieden en mijn oog is concreet op de ssc081p1 gevallen. Alleen het bandje vind ik niet zo mooi en een zulu strap lijkt me wel wat. Als ik naar de specs van de ssc081p1 kijk zie ik dat de band 21mm breed is en de zulu strap 20 of 22 mm is. Als ik bovenstaande afbeeldingen zo bekijk, concludeer ik dan goed dat je hebt gekozen voor 22mm? En bevalt die keuze nog steeds of zit 22mm net te strak wat op den duur iritaties geef?

mvg Marcel


----------



## Inca Bloc

mevanginkel said:


> Na lang geen horloge te hebben gedragen en een zoektocht te zijn gestart naar een nieuw horloge ben ik via aanbiedingssites met diverse plakmerken toch uitgekomen bij Citizen en Seiko. Beide merken lijken mij een goede prijs-kwaliteit te bieden en mijn oog is concreet op de ssc081p1 gevallen. Alleen het bandje vind ik niet zo mooi en een zulu strap lijkt me wel wat. Als ik naar de specs van de ssc081p1 kijk zie ik dat de band 21mm breed is en de zulu strap 20 of 22 mm is. Als ik bovenstaande afbeeldingen zo bekijk, concludeer ik dan goed dat je hebt gekozen voor 22mm? En bevalt die keuze nog steeds of zit 22mm net te strak wat op den duur iritaties geef?
> 
> mvg Marcel


Hoi Marcel,
de originele band is idd een lelijk onding. Het lijkt wel skai, en is zo een lelijke mosterdkleur. Ik heb voor de ssc 22mm bandjes en dat werkt prima. 
Mvg,
I-B


----------

